# Honey Candies



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

Honey can be made into taffy by heating to soft crack stage, then pulling like any other taffy. I'm thinking it won't get hard like hard candies without tasting burnt.


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

You can't heat honey to hard crack without it tasting really burnt. I make hard candies using sugar and corn syrup and then adding a couple tablespoons of honey to that. The honey flavor still comes through.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

What ratios are you using and what temps? I have maple lollipop molds and also maple sugar candy molds.. Which would be better? Temps would probably dictate I guess..?


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

I make candy with the following recipe:

2 C sugar
2/3 C Light Corn Syrup
3/4 C water
2 Tbs Honey

Heat to 260 and add color* - do not stir
Continue to heat to 300 - wait for bubbling to stop and add flavor, stir
Pour into molds

I have made candies without color for folks who don't like the dye in food coloring, and the color is very nice like the color of light clover honey.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Jk I appreciate your reply. I will try that soon. What types of molds do you pour those in? Do you make candies much or just messing around alittle and would this work as a lollipop like we make maple pops?


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

I make a lot of candy. I use two hard candy molds both from Lorann Oils. One is the Candy Disk Mold and the other is the  small lollipop mold.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Jk when you say not to stir do you mean after it reaches the 260 or through the whole process? I'm gonna try it tonight..
Thanks.


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

Hive Onthehill said:


> Jk when you say not to stir do you mean after it reaches the 260 or through the whole process? I'm gonna try it tonight..
> Thanks.


The whole process. At 260, your sugar will be boiling nicely. Add your color and the boiling will mix the color in without any help. At 300, remove from heat and when the boiling stops (about 5 seconds) you can add any flavor. THEN you mix. Be careful, because when you mix, there will be a good bit of steam.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you. Worked out well and I'm going to play around with some different combinations from here.. My 5 yr old was a big help getting them out of the molds... 👍 Had a few drips that hardened before the rest that were tested right off. He said they passed the test.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

Are there an flavors or colors that are not synthetic or organic and your sources.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

How do you keep them from sticking to each other in storage?


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

Hive Onthehill said:


> How do you keep them from sticking to each other in storage?


After the candy sets, I drop them into a bowl of powdered sugar to coat them, then shake them out in a metal strainer. However, if you don't get them to the right temp, they will continue to be sticky...like rip your fillings out sticky. Also, I have found that they only have a shelf life of about 1 month before they start to come out of the hard candy state and get a little crumbly. Make sure you store them in a cool, dark place.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll try that. So far they haven't made it past a few days so shelf life hasn't been an issue..😀 thanks again.


----------

